# rte real player not working



## oscarbandit0 (2 Mar 2010)

Having problems with any site that you can play a movie on. I have unistalled flash and reinstalled.  
I recently installes open office and photo book. 
would any of these have affected my settings?

I also downloaded mozilla to see if there was any differences - but still the same.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jhegarty (2 Mar 2010)

What error do you get ?


----------



## oscarbandit0 (2 Mar 2010)

I don't get an error. I press play and the site just hangs and eventually i get a message that the site is not responding. I have to close down iexplorer and restart. tried googling problem. enabling java was all i could gather.


----------



## oscarbandit0 (2 Mar 2010)

it was working before i  installed open office and my photo book - I have uninstalled these now - maybe it is just coincdence. very annoying.  thanks for ur help


----------



## oscarbandit0 (2 Mar 2010)

got i working - obviously had to reboot after I enabled java. Open office must have changed some setting?

How would I stop this happening again.

thanks for ur help


----------



## jhegarty (3 Mar 2010)

oscarbandit0 said:


> Open office must have changed some setting?




Yes, open office uses and might lightly updated your java.


----------



## oscarbandit0 (3 Mar 2010)

thanks Jhegarty - i reinstalled open office and realplayer is still working. so hopefully it will be ok now.


----------

